

A job board for hackers and passionate people. - omnivore
http://needastartup.com/

======
SwellJoe
I'm all for charging for things...but, you haven't done the business
development needed to make your site a destination. With no one looking, ads
on your site have no value.

There have been a half dozen other "hackers find co-founders" sites spawned
here at HN, and so far all have been free...and _they_ haven't really gone
anywhere (though there may have been some traction gained since I last
looked). I'll be absolutely stunned if a pay site like this goes anywhere. If
it is to go anywhere, you need to get your biz dev down to a science...and it
needs to be what you're doing every single day.

